# Still alive



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I haven't posted in a while but I am still alive


----------



## pa-fisherman (Mar 16, 2009)

Still alive and kickin


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

sup C


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

me too.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Me three!


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

Present


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Nothing new here! See "The Lounge" where I started my thread "New Post" February 15, 2016. Now it is 5 pages long with 106 results.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Still here. Seldom view. All the old time posters (except Kenny) got tired of the BS and have moved on. Sad, that a few posters could ruin a good site! Wish everyone well!!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Pretty much the same as gshivar. Way too much drama and BS for me to hang around. Once upon a time it was first rate.


----------



## BigTerp (May 10, 2018)

Yep


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Comrade Trump is still around. Perhaps he will leave one day and go..........

Drama is what it is. I do not remember how this site was years ago as I was not involved with it, not sure why some folks complain about how good the old days on the internet were when all one has to do is take some time to contribute or actually go fishing like that Andy Pat fella.

I complain about the OBX old days when I caught a lot of Kings and Cobia pin-rigging ...however I was not a nice person back then and would not help new people as they were in the way of my paycheck.

Best fishermen I ever knew were never on any websites as the Internet was not rolled out back in the early 1980's. They are mostly dead now and the ones that are still fishing and in my way in the quest to be the MAN are fine fellas, but they are misguided and really should give up fishing and being in my way, especially those fellas that are really out in front of me this year.

Here are a few thoughts from a former Beach Legend now just Tourist from Potomac MD area, who has not wet a line in going on 60 days.

If you only take, then nothing ever gets put back or replaced.

If you spend any moment of your life crying and complaining about bullies and do nothing, you are part of the problem, go back to the gym, arm yourself, eat more shrimp.

If it was so fine in the old days why not bring back the great threads from the old days and re-hash them. 

Funny thing about one of the fellas who a lot of people complain about on this site because of his method of communication is rather blunt and to the point is that in reality that he does more in person bringing young people into the OBX game than anyone else I know of. In person I only help a few folks, he on the other hand is always bringing someone new who would not be able to come otherwise.

For some reason I know of just about every Drum Pro in the last 30 years to ever chuck a bait to the other side of the bar and the folks fishing these days are much kinder and willing to help than when I started. There was a lot more intimidation and resistance to new people back then.

In the old Days you would not be able to get WD to work for free on your computer.

In the old Days, you would not have had a man who once took out 9 Boy Scouts in a bloody free for all...singlehandedly....in the old days the Boy Scouts all carried knives and they would have carved up Skunk Boy like a spiral sliced ham.....

In the old Days the Redhead was one mean fella, and Lord help you if you slowed him down or caused him to miss a fish....

In the old Days, DD had a fine head of Red Hair and was actually kind of cute.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I first met DD over 24 years ago............he had more paint on him than hair.............and I never thought he was cute............a little on the ragged,rugged side............but not cute................but he would.......and still does..........bust his butt to help folks catch more and bigger fish............my life is better for having met him............and for that I am very thankful.


----------



## terryna (Mar 17, 2018)

stil here


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Resurrected once again


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

'There was a lot more intimidation and resistance to new people back then.'

Aww hell, it was that way with everything. Tough for an apprentice to learn from a journeyman, all there was to see was ass holes and elbows.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Yakkin said:


> 'There was a lot more intimidation and resistance to new people back then.'
> 
> Aww hell, it was that way with everything. Tough for an apprentice to learn from a journeyman, all there was to see was ass holes and elbows.



The Young Drum Punks on Jennettes last Fall were laughing at me. Saying something like I was old and ineffective I told them that not a one of them would have dared laugh at me 15 years ago when I was bad ass and they will still in Junior High School or perhaps pimply faced Freshmen walking a fine line between being a child and their first attempt at Romance. I also let them know that if their Mom had hung around the OBX back in the Day and Mom was attracted to tall Blonde good looking Fishermen..... there was some chance I was in fact their Father and they should not be too rude to older folks.

Last I heard one of these Jennettes Drum Punks had landed his 49th Spring 2018 Drum. Some Respect........

Went back to the Gym and am on the road to redemption or something along those lines.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Garbow I saw a article today regarding all those self DNA tests , It seems folks are finding out who their related to and who's not but thought they were , It brings a new meaning to the old phase 
"Who's Yo Daddy " so be careful back child support doesn't expire .


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

still alive
js


----------



## pa-fisherman (Mar 16, 2009)

Still kickin


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

Garbo that's some funny stuff, but the truth always is!


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Still alive and still on jennettes-weekends until i get cold


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

WOW! Thank you Gorboman. Think I will go fishing this morning.  Still alive and fishing after all these years.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Garbo ,I couldn't disagree with anything you said. Maybe the one about the Redheaded guy. He's always been there for me when I needed him! I remember the old days in early 80's at Rodanthe , 6 am and he had a Bud in one hand and a donut in the other laughing and telling stories about some new dumbass on the pier.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

don brinson said:


> Garbo ,I couldn't disagree with anything you said. Maybe the one about the Redheaded guy. He's always been there for me when I needed him! I remember the old days in early 80's at Rodanthe , 6 am and he had a Bud in one hand and a donut in the other laughing and telling stories about some new dumbass on the pier.


Don
They are letting folks back on Topsail today.. I see the end was lost on SCP and JR had minor damage... Keep us updated on your estate.
Wont be long till you come north


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

2NA, I am headed that way tomorrow morning. I will be pulling my 12 covered trailer loaded with what ever I think I will need. I have a friend who will be stopping at my house today to give me a heads up on any issues . I looked at a couple of sat. views and aerial videos, it looks like the mini cooper I kept at house floated away. It was 11 years old, but it was nice to have another car at the beach when we were there. Its no where to be seen in any video I have looked at. I will keep in touch and give updates. If damage is lest than expected I may stop by Russell's and fish for a couple of days. Sea view lost the end ,Surfcity lost the end and JR looks to have enough damage to railing and such to make it a safety issue to let anyone on it for a while. It may be Nov. before its safe to fish.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear your Mini floated off, maybe it is still in the neighborhood.


----------



## Dwight9797 (Aug 5, 2009)

stil here


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I found the mini, in empty lot next door. Full of salt water. Going to be headed for the salvage yard. House faired pretty well. Leak in roof. Couple feet of water li lower storage area


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

2019........ still here !!!!


----------



## Dwight9797 (Aug 5, 2009)

Me 2


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm still not dead.


----------



## John Purser (Aug 4, 2007)

Yep. Still here, just relocated.


----------



## Jessicatrump77 (Mar 14, 2019)

Me too


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Still Breathing Too...


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

ok


----------



## Dwight9797 (Aug 5, 2009)

2


----------



## bluesbrother (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm still here.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Alive and well & headed to Hatteras 0-Dark-Thirty Saturday morning!


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

next week


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Yup, still here


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

yep


----------



## L8FRFSHN (Oct 11, 2012)

Still alive, still here


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Still alive and kicking. Headed to Holden Beach to fish and work on the beach house for the next few weekends.


----------

